# ipod/bose problem in 2005 altima se-r



## rhcpgirlaji (Oct 22, 2005)

I recently bought a 2005 Altima SE-R, but I have to say that the amazing quality I get from the (optional) Bose system in it is almost worthless to me if it's not iPod-friendly. I live in southern California, which seems to be the one reigon of the world (sort of kidding) where I can't get a decent signal on an FM transmitter for more than a few minutes. There are just too many stations around here.
The car I had before this was a 1996 Maxima SE and I love that baby. It also had the Bose system, but it had a tape deck so this was never a problem for me.
Any suggestions as to how I can make the iPod play with decent sound quality in my new car? Thanks!
-Abby


----------

